# A lesson in economics



## wayneL (2 September 2007)

Anatomy of a bust http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2382683217626362775&q=krassimir+petrov

Part 4/4 of a series of lectures on economic cycles.

Note: the video is > 1 hour.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> Anatomy of a bust http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2382683217626362775&q=krassimir+petrov
> 
> Part 4/4 of a series of lectures on economic cycles.
> 
> Note: the video is > 1 hour.



Thanks for posting that Wayne. I enjoyed his commentary style and the content.


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Thanks for posting that Wayne. I enjoyed his commentary style and the content.



I've done a bit of research on this guy, pretty smart cookie and very clear despite the accent.

I learned a lot.


----------



## Ageo (3 September 2007)

Thanks for the link, ill have to put aside a couple of hours a night to go through all the parts.

cheers


----------



## numbercruncher (3 September 2007)




----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> I've done a bit of research on this guy, pretty smart cookie and very clear despite the accent.
> 
> I learned a lot.





I liiiiiike hiiiiiiiiiis acccccent. 
I would like to speak like him.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 September 2007)

Makes for good watching while I wait for Amibroker to do some time consuming optimisations...I love enconomics...only wish it was actually useful for something other than entertainment :


----------



## reece55 (6 September 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Makes for good watching while I wait for Amibroker to do some time consuming optimisations...I love enconomics...only wish it was actually useful for something other than entertainment :




HAHAHAHA.... Completely agree ASX.G about the usefulness of economics......... You've made me laugh this morning and considering I have basically lived at a computer doing annual reports for the last 1.5 months, thats a very good thing! Completely off topic I know, but thanks to you never the less!!!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## dhukka (6 September 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Makes for good watching while I wait for Amibroker to do some time consuming optimisations...I love enconomics...only wish it was actually useful for something other than entertainment :




I think that is a healthy attitude to have with respect to economics. At best it is an area of speculative investigation however it has been elevated to the level of a science and our societies reorganized around it as though it were an inevitable truth. 

There is something childishly naive about embracing a concept as a cure-all for every problem.


----------



## ducati916 (6 September 2007)

*ASX-G*

Actually I would disagree, I would say that economics, both micro & macro, are extremely useful. Understanding the application is the key.

jog on
d998


----------



## dhukka (6 September 2007)

That's the distinction duc, economics is by nature utilitarian, applicable and useful for specific situations. As a way to structure our societies it is woefully inadequate.


----------



## BentRod (6 September 2007)

That was a good watch.

Cheers Wayne.

Bent.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 September 2007)

ducati916 said:


> Actually I would disagree, I would say that economics, both micro & macro, are extremely useful. Understanding the application is the key.




Haha, I thought you might   I actually disagree too.  Admittedly a quite flippant comment.I take a lot away from his presentations actually (and I accidentally back-arrowed the one on inflation when it was started to get really juicy).  

Top of mind at the moment would be the liquidation part of a boom/bust cycle ie. be cashed up when the liquidation comes.  I have my eye on a nice timber boat for summer on the Ã–resund, a well kept Porsche 911 from the 70's or 80's, a summer cottage in the forest beside a lake somewhere etc. etc. you get the picture...all currently being taken care of by some unsuspecting over-leveraged Sven and Inga.

ASX.G


----------



## CanOz (6 September 2007)

Unfortunately i can't watch it from Google as its not available from China...any other options for this folks?

Cheers,


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2007)

CanOz said:


> Unfortunately i can't watch it from Google as its not available from China...any other options for this folks?
> 
> Cheers,



Try this http://my.mashable.com/video/exview/3d028a8b040e6b2ecde5f45000f287a5

still via google video, but fingers crossed.

NB Parts 1-3 are also there


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2007)

...or try a search on Krassimir Petrov


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2007)

He has his own site, but it's pretty hard reading. :
http://www.geocities.com/petrov_krassimir/



> Инфлация и Кредит – Анализ и Прогнози
> 
> Част 1 – ВЪВЕДЕНИЕ
> 
> ...


----------



## CanOz (6 September 2007)

Hmmm, its almost as difficult as AFL!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> He has his own site, but it's pretty hard reading. :
> http://www.geocities.com/petrov_krassimir/




You could ask Kev 07 to get one of the girls from Scores to translate it for us, he seems pretty good at foreign languages and has connections.

Seriously though, do you have a link that I can click on to download overnight as I am one of those poor rural bastards relying on a crap Telstra connection.

Garpal


----------



## cuttlefish (6 September 2007)

So wayne as a bear what kind of bust do you think we are we in for - deflationary, inflationary/stagflationary or hyperinflationary?   I vote (b) or (c) - most likely (c) - with the corresponding currency crisis, and given that its the reserve currency that will be in crisis, its gold, oil  (or food, weapons or drugs?) that will be the survivor's  (and/or the yen?).


----------



## CanOz (27 September 2013)

Here's a cool little video for those wondering how the whole economic machine works...Well illustrated and quite fun to watch too!


----------

